# Diffuser Sock vs. Soft Box



## etnad0 (Dec 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between a diffuser sock and a softbox? I have 2 diffuser socks at the moment because they came with my lighting kit. I've never used them and have recently been wanting to upgrade my lighting. Softboxes are more expensive, but if a diffuser sock can give me the same result, I'll spend the extra cash I save on other stuff I need.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

A softbox makes your light source larger. With the diffuser sock the size of your source is limited to your beauty dish. With a soft box you get a much larger, softer, wide-spread light.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks. So I'm assuming that if I want the same effect for both, I'd have to move the sock farther away and the light would have to be more intense to get the widespread look?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

Diffuser sock on what?  

The basic principle is that the larger the light source is, relative to the subject, the softer the light will be.  So you can enlarge the light source and/or move the light closer to the subject (if you want to make it softer).  

Now, if you want to get deeper into the issue...different light configurations and modifiers will produce different qualities/characteristics to your light.  For example; a cheap shallow softbox, with only one layer of diffusion material, probably won't give you a nice even wash of light, like a higher quality one will.

Another thing to look for, is how the light falls off at the edges.  This can vary greatly from one type of modifier to the next, even though both are producing 'soft' light.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to have a cool link that would allow you to see shots from different modifiers, choosing from a list....can't find it.  But here are some other good stuff that I'm finding....

Understanding How Soft Boxes Work
I've moved the blog &#8211;> zackarias.com/blog » Modifiers :: From Day 03 of My creativeLIVE Class


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

etnad0 said:


> Thanks. So I'm assuming that if I want the same effect for both, I'd have to move the sock farther away and the light would have to be more intense to get the widespread look?



No. Moving your light source away from the subject gives you harder light no matter what you are using. If you want the soft look it has to be a large light source-you could place your strobe behind a panel of diffusing material. Which is essentially what an umbrella is doing. You have to have the larger source to get the widespread and soft look. You could move back, but you are always going to get a harder look to your light when you move back. 

StudioLighting.net has some good information on different light setups. 
You have some weaker/continuous lights don't you? 
There are tons of DIY modifier/softbox tutorials on the web. You are best off to get rid of the sock and enlarge your light somehow if you want a soft, natural look to your light.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to give those links a look and just go with that softbox like I originally intended.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> etnad0 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. So I'm assuming that if I want the same effect for both, I'd have to move the sock farther away and the light would have to be more intense to get the widespread look?
> ...


Because the light source gets apparently smaller as you move it further away.

The Sun is 700,000 miles in diameter, but it's 93,000,000 miles away and apprently small in the sky. You can hold your hand out at arms length and the Sun is so small in the sky your thumb pretty much blocks the Sun, which is why direct sunlight causes sharp edged shadows and delivers harsh light.

An alternative to a softbox is a umbrella/softbox hybrid known as a brolly box, Brollys have some distinct advantages over softboxes, like ease of set up and lower cost relative to size.

For nice soft light and diffuse shadows that have good 'wrap,' the bigger the light modifier, the better.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

> An alternative to a softbox is a umbrella/softbox hybrid known as a brolly box, Brollys have some distinct advantages over softboxes, like ease of set up and lower cost relative to size.


My softbox is of the 'collapsible' variety.  It folds up like an umbrella, so ease of set up isn't an issue.  But, transportation/storage is an issue.  An umbrella folds up nice and small, I'd think that a brolly cover fold up small as well.  Even a typical softbox can be dismantled and packed quite small.  But the only thing I don't like about my folding/collapsible softbox, is that when it's folded up, the arms are still perpendicular to the speed ring.  So the overall shape of is something like 8" diameter by 30" or so.  Plus, the arms don't wrap tightly together like an umbrella, so they are rather delicate and I have to be careful with it when I travel.


----------

